# صورة نادرة لبداية أمواااااااااااج تسونامي ونبذة عنها؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

يعتبر *التسونامي* (تنطق ‎[(t)suːˈnɑːmi]‎) مجموعة من الأمواج العاتية تنشأ من تحرك مساحة كبيرة من المياه، مثل المحيط وينشأ التسونامي أيضا من الزلازل، والتحركات العظيمة سواء على سطح المياه أو تحتها، وبعض الانفجارات البركانية والانفجارات تحت سطح الماء، والانهيارات الأرضية والزلازل المائية، كبير وارتطام المذنبات وانفجارات الأسلحة النووية في البحار.ونتيجة لذلك الكم الهائل من المياه والطاقة الناجمة عن التحرك، تكون آثار التسونامي مدمرة. كان المؤرخ اليوناني توسيدايديس أول من ربط الزلازل تحت الماء بالتسونامي، [1][2] ولكن فهم طبيعة تسونامي ظلت محدودة حتى القرن العشرين وهو ما زال محط اهتمام كثير من الأبحاث الجارية. و كان يشار إلى تسونامي في النصوص القديمة الجيولوجية والجغرافية وعلوم المحيطات _بموجات السزيمك البحرية_ و تشهد بعض العواصف الجوية درجات توتر عالية الأرصاد الجوية تؤدي إلى الزوابع، و الأعاصير التي تولد - عواصف عارمة ترتفع عدة أمتار فوق مستويات المد العادية.ويرجع ذلك إلى انخفاض الضغط الجوي داخل مركز التوتر.و عندما تقترب هذه العواصف العارمة امن الشواطئ تغرق مساحات شاسعة من الأراضي مثلها مثل التسونامي. ولكنها تسونامي بحد ذاتها.مثل هذه العواصف اغرقت بورماوميانمار (في أيار / مايو 2008).
















شهدت منطقة المحيط الهندي زلزالاً ضخماً بلغت قوته تسع درجات بمقياس ريختر، وقد أعقب الزلزال ظاهرة تعرف "بأمواج تسونامي" أحدثت دماراً واسعاً وقتلت عشرات الآلاف من البشر. فما هي هذه الظاهرة؟ 

ويكثر حدوث ظاهرة أمواج تسونامي في منطقة المحيط الهادي، حيث يوجد أكثر من نصف براكين العالم. وعندما تقع تلك الظاهرة فإن المناطق الساحلية تتعرض دون إنذار مسبق في بعض الأحيان، لموجات بالغة القوة. ويمكن لتلك الأمواج أن تحمل صخوراً من حوائط صد الأمواج، وزن الواحدة منها عشرون طنا، وأن تقذف بها لمسافة عشرين متراً. 

والفارق بين أمواج تسونامي وأمواج البحر العادية هو أن طاقة الأولى تستمد من حركة الأرض وليس من الرياح. ويصل طول أمواج تسونامي (أي المسافة بين قمة الموجة وقاعها) إلى مئة كيلومتر، كما أن الزمن بين إحدى موجات تسونامي والموجة التالية لها قد يصل إلى ساعة كاملة كما أفادت هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية. 

وتصل سرعة أمواج تسونامي في المحيط الهادي إلى 800 كيلومتر في الساعة. فإذا وقع زلزال في مدينة لوس أنجيليس الأمريكية، تصل أمواج تسونامي إلى العاصمة اليابانية طوكيو في زمن أقل مما تستغرقه الرحلة بين المدينتين بطائرة نفاثة. 

وعندما تقترب موجات تسونامي من الشاطئ فإن سرعتها تقل وتبدو كموجة عادية لكنها تتمتع بقوة شديدة للغاية. 

فكلما قل عمق المياه تحت موجات تسونامي مع اقترابها من الشاطئ فإن سرعتها تقل، لكن ارتفاعها يزداد. 
ومن فرط شدة تلك الأمواج عندما تضرب الشواطئ، فإنها تكون قادرة على تجريف رمال الشواطئ واقتلاع الأشجار بل وتدمير مدن بأكملها. ويصل ارتفاع أمواج تسونامي إلى ثلاثين متراً فوق سطح البحر. 






يعني مصطلح التسونامي في اللغة اليابانية _المرفأ_ ("تسو"، 津_) وموجة_ ("نامي"، 波). [أ.ياباني. تسونامي، tunami، f. تسو الميناء +موجات نامي.- _قاموس أوكسفورد للغة الإنجليزية_ [.لصيغة الجمع، يمكن اتباع اللغة الإنجليزية وإضافة _S_ ، أو استخدام صيغة الجمع الثابتة كما هو الحال في اليابان.و حادثة التسونامي شائعة في التاريخ الياباني إذ سجلت حوالي 195 حادثة في اليابان. يشار إلى التسونامي أحيانا _بموجات المد_، ولا يلقى هذا المصطلح رواجًا وخاصة في الأوساط العلمية، وذلك لأنه في السنوات الأخيرة تم اكتشاف عدم وجود علاقة ببين التسونامي والمد والجزر.و اشتق هذا المصطلح من مظهر التسونامي حيث يظهر كموجة مد عالية.تتشابه التسونامي وموجات المد في فيضان تحركات مائية نحو اليابسة ولكن في حالة التسونامي تكون هذه الفياضانات أعلى وتستمر لوقت أطول، مما يوحي بدرجة عالية من المد والجزر.و على الرغم من أن كلمة "موجات المد" تشبه  وتشمل عمليات المد والجزر، وكون مصطلح _تسونامي_ غير دقيق بسبب أن التسونامي لا يقتصر على الموانئ فحسب، كان استخدام مصطلح _موجة المد_ غير مرحب به من قبل الجيولوجيين وعلماء علم المحيطات. و هناك لغة أخرى غير اليابانية تحوي مصطلح يصف هذه الموجة الكارثية وهي اللغة التاميلية [محل شك] ؛ والكلمة هي "Aazhi Peralai".و شهدت سواحل الهند الجنوبية الشرقية هذه الموجات من قبل نحو 700 عاما، وكانت تحدث بانتظام في ذلك الوقت مما تؤكده المنحوتات والحفريات الحجرية. هناك كلمة اللغة الاتشيه تشير إلى التسونامي _وهي ië beuna_ أو _alôn buluëk_ [5] (على حسب اللهجة)، في حين تطلق اللغة الديفيانية المستخدمة في سميولو ريجينسي، في اندونيسيا، على التسونامي كلمة _semong_ .أو هناك كلمة أخرى في اللغة السيقوالية في سميولو تعني تسونامي وهي: _emong_ [6







الخصائص


 


تعرض شاطئ مارينا في تشيناي للتدمير بعد تسونامي المحيط الهندي.


و بما أن طول موجات الرياح والأمواج حوالي الطول الموجي (من ذروة إلى ذروة) 100 متر (330 قدم) ويبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي 2 متر (6.6 قدم)، فإن الطول الموجي للتسونامي في أعماق المحيطات يبلغ200 كيلومتر (120 ميل).تسافر الموجة بسرعة تبلغ800 كيلومتر في الساعة (500 mph)، ولكن نظرا لعظم الطول الموجي فإن موجة التذبذب في أي نقطة تأخذ من 20 إلى 30 دقيقة لتكمل دورة كاملة بارتفاع قدره1 متر (3.3 قدم).مما يصعب اكتشاف موجات المد فوق المياه العميقة.كما أن تحرك الموجات لا يمكن ملاحظته من قبل السفن. و عندما يقترب التسونامي من الساحل، وتضحل المياه، تنضغط موجة التسونامي لضحولتها ويتباطؤ تقدمها80 كيلومتر في الساعة (50 mph).و يتضاءل الطول الموجي إلى أقل من 20 كيلومتر (12 ميل) ويزيد الارتفاع بشكل كبير، مما يؤدي إلى بروز موجات تظر للعيان.و بما أن الطول الموجي ما زال يبلغ بعض الكيلومترات (بضعة أميال)، فإن التسونامي يستغرق بضع دقائق ليبلغ أقصى ارتفاع له، حيث يراه الضحايا كطوفان محيطي أكثر من كونه جدار مائي قاتل.فالخلجان والسواحل المجاورة لمياه عميقة قد تشكل تسونامي واسع الخطوة ذو مقدمة حادة وكاسرة







تحذيرات والوقاية


 


جدار التسونامي تسو باليابان


لا يمكن منع أو التنبؤ بالتسونامي على وجه الدقة حتى ولو كانت مؤشرات الزلزال تشير إلى المكان بشكل صحيح.حيث يحلل الجيولوجيين وعلماء امحيطات ومختصي الزلازل كل زلزال وحسب عدة عوامل يمكن أن يصدرون تحذير عن التسونامي.ومع ذلك، هناك بعض علامات التحذير من موجات التسونامي الوشيكة الحدوث، وغيرها من الأنظمة التي يجري تطويرها واستخدامها للحد من أضرار التسونامي.واحدة من أهم وأكثر النظم استخداما لرصد التسونامي هي أجهزة الاستشعار التي تعمل بالضغط.و تثبت وترفق بالعوامات.و تقوم أجهزة الاستشعار هذه بمراقبة ضغط عمود الماء باستمرار وهو ما يمكن حسابه كالتالي:





حيث
P= الضغط بالنيوتن لكل متر مربع،
ρ = الكثافة من مياه البحر = 1.1 × 10 3 كغ / م 3 ،
g= التسارع الناتج عن الجاذبية = 9.8 م / ث 2 و
h= ارتفاع عمود الماء بالمتر. و بالتالي يبلغ الضغط العلوي لعمق عمود مياه يبلغ 5000 متر





نحو 5.7 مليون طن لكل متر مربع. فعندما يكون الجزء المتقدم من التسونامي هو المنخفض الموجي، فسوف تنحسر مياه الشاطئ قبل نصف فترة موجة التسونامي ووصولها إلى الشاطئ.وإذا مياه الساحل ضحلة فإن تراجع المياه يمكن أن يتجاوز مئات الامتار.و قد يظل الناس الغير مدركين للخطر بالقرب من الشاطئ بدافع الفضول، أو لجمع الأسماك المتخلفة.وخلال تسونامي المحيط الهندي الذي وقع في 26 ديسمبر 2004 اندفع العديد من الناس نحو البحر لاستكشاف ما يحدث.و أظهرت الصور التي التقطت الناس في المناطق التي انحسرت عنها المياه وموجة التسونامي تتراى من خلفهم.ذلك لأن معظم الناس الذين كانوا على الشاطئ لقوا حتفهم حيث لم يتمكنوا من الفرار إلى المناطق المرتفعة. يمكن استخدام نظام إنذار التسونامي في المناطق التي يرتفع فيها خطر التسونامي للكشف عن التسونامي وتحذير السكان قبل وصول وصوله إلى الأرض.فعلى السواحل الغربية للولايات المتحدة المعرضة لأمواج التسونامي من المحيط الهادئ، ترشد علامات التحذير السكان إلى الاخلاء. يوجد نظام الإنذار لتسونامي المحيط الهادئ في هونولولو.حيث يرصد جميع التموجات الزلزالية التي تحدث في أي مكان في المحيط الهادئ.و يقوم برصد الزيادة في حجم الموجات وغيرها وبناء عليه يتم إرسال الإنذار.و الجدير بالذكر أن الكثير من المناطق في المحيط الهادئ نشطة زلزاليا، ولكن ليس كل زلزال تولد تسونامي ولذلك يستخدم الكمبيوتر كأداة مساعدة تقوم بتحليل خطر وإمكانية نشوء التسونامي من كل زلزال يحدث في المحيط الهادئ واليابسة المجاورة.. و نتيجة لكارثة تسونامي التي في وقعت المحيط الهندي، تم إعادة تقييم أنظمة إنذار التسونامي في جميع المناطق الساحلية من قبل الحكومات المحلية ولجنة الحد من الكوارث التابعة للأمم المتحدة.و قد تم تنصيب نظام نظام إنذار تسونامي جديد في المحيط الهندي. ويمكن لنموذج الحاسب الآلي التنبؤ بالتسونامي قبل وصوله حيث أظهرت الملاحظات ‎أن التوقع يكون في غضون دقائق من وصول التسونامي.كما أن أجهزة الاستشعار التي تعمل بالضغط في قاع المحيطات قادرة على علي التنبؤ بالوقت الحقيقي، فبناء علي القراءات وبعض المعلومات عن التحرك الزلزالي في قاع البحر)وقياس الأعماق وتضاريس الأراضي الساحلية، يمكن تقدير السعة، وبالتالي زيادة الطول، من الاقتراب من التسونامي.كل الدول التي تقع على الحدود في المحيط الهادئ للتعاون في تسونامي ونظام الإنذار الأكثر بانتظام ممارسة الإخلاء وغيرها من الإجراءات لاعداد الشعب لكارثة تسونامي التي لا مفر منها.في اليابان مثل هذا التحضير هو شرط إلزامي من الحكومة، والسلطات المحلية، وخدمات الطوارئ والسكان.


 


توجد علامات الأخلاء في حالة التسونامي على طول الطريق 101 في الولايات المتحدة، في واشنطن.


و يعتقد بعض علماء الحيوان أن الحيوانات لها القدرة على استشعار صوت موجات الرايليغ الصادرة عن الزلزال أو التسونامي.كما أن بعض الحيوانات لديها القدرة على الكشف عن الظواهر الطبيعية، وقد يصح القول بأن المراقبة والرصد الدقيق يمكنها أن تعد إنذارًا مسبقًا للزلازل والتسونامي وغيرها، غير أن هذه الأدلة محط جدل وغير مثبتة علميا.و هناك بعض الادعاءات الغير مدعمة والتي تشير إلى أن الحيوانات قبل زلزال لشبونة كانت مضطربة وتأوي إلى الأماكن المرتفعة.إلا أن العديد من الحيوانات الأخرى غرقت في نفس المناطق المنكوبة.كما لوحظت هذه الظاهرة أيضا من قبل وسائل الاعلام في سريلانكا في زلزال المحيط الهندي 2004.[7][8] ومن الممكن أن بعض الحيوانات (مثل الفيلة) قد سمعت أصوات تسونامي وهي تقترب من الساحل.حيث كانت ردة فعلها تكمن في التوجه نحو اليابسة والابتعاد عن الساحل. بينما توجه بعض الناس إلى الشاطئ بدافع الفضول فلاقوا حتفهم. فلذلك من غير الممكن منع التسونامي.ومع ذلك، في بعض البلدان المعرضة للتسونامي أجريت بعض حسابات هندسة الزلازل ووضع بعض التدابير للحد من الأضرار التي يمكن أن تلحق بالشاطئ.كما قامت اليابان ببناء جدار التسونامي الذي يرتفع إلى 4.5 متر (13.5 قدم) امام المناطق الساحلية المأهولة بالسكان.كما قامت دول آخر بحفر قنوات لإعادة توجيه المياه القادمة من التسونامي.ولكن فعالية هذه القنوات موضع تساؤل، حبث أنه في كثير من الأحيان موجة تسونامي تعتلي تلك الحواجز.فعلى سبيل المثال، فإن تسونامي اوكوشيري هوكايدو الذي ضرب جزيرة اوكوشيري فيهوكايدو الذي استمر من دقيقتين إلى خمس دقائق نتيجة للزلزال الذي وقع في 12 يوليو 1993 خلف وراءه موجات ترتفع إلى 30 مترا (100 قدم) وهو ما يعادل مبنى من عشر طوابق.كما أن ميناء مدينة Aonae الذي كان محاطا بجدار التسونامي قد غسل بموجات التسونامي التي اعتلت الجدار، ودمرت كل الهياكل الخشبية في المنطقة.قد يكون الجدار بطأ سرعة الموج وحد من وارتفاعها، لكنه لم يمنعه من التدمير وحصد الأرواح.[9] و يمكن لبعض التضاريس الطبيعية أن تخفف من آثار التسونامي الغطاء الشجري على الشاطئ.كما أن بعض المناطق في طريق تسونامي المحيط الهندي عام 2004 نجت من الدمار بسبب أشجار جوز الهند والمنغروف التي امتصت قوة الأمواج التدميرية. فقرية Naluvedapathy على سبيل المثال في منطقة تاميل نادو في الهند تعرضت للحد الأدنى من الأضرار والوفيات حيث تشتت الأمواج عند اصطدامها بغابة من الأشجار تبلغ 80244 شجرة تمتد على طول الخط الساحلي في عام 2002 مم أهاها للدخول في كتاب غينيس للارقام القياسية.[10] مما جعل خبراء البيئة يقترحون غرس الأشجار على طول سواحل المناطق المعرضة للتسونامي. وعلى الرغم من أن زراعة الأشجار ونموها إلى الطول المطلوب قد يستغرق بضع سنوات إلا أن هذه طريقة أرخص وأنجع في الحد من أخطار الزلازلمنها في بناء الجدر المصطنعة.​* التسونامي في التاريخ*



 *مقال تفصيلي* :تسونامي تاريخية

فمن الناحية التاريخية، تسونامي ليست ظاهرة نادرة ،حيث وقع خلال القرن الماضي وبداية هذا القرن 796 "تسوناميا" حلت 17% منها بالشواطئ اليابانية من بينها 25 كارثة تسونامي في القرن الماضي.معظمها سجلت في آسيا والمحيط الهادئ، خاصة اليابان.
في أوائل 426 قبل الميلاد تساءل المؤرخ اليوناني ثيويسدسديس في كتابه _تاريخ الحرب البيلوبونيسية_ عن أسباب كارثة تسونامي وقال بأنه من الأرجح أنه ينجم عن زلازل المحيطات.[1] وبهذا كان أول من ربط التسونامي بالزلازل في تاريخ العلوم الطبيعية [2]​حيث يقول ثيويسدسديس في كتابه: "السبب في رأيي لهذه الظاهرة يعود إلى الزلازل.عند النقطة حيث الصدمة كانت في أوجها تراجع البحر وفجأة موجة الأرتداد كانت عنيفة فسببت الفياضانات.و لكن بدون زلازل لا أرى امكانية لمثل هذه الحوادث".[11]​وصف المؤرخ الروماني أميانوس مارسيلينس ( _القرار Gestae_ 26.10.15-19) تراتبية التسونامي، حيث ذكرالزلزال، ومن ثم والتراجع المفاجئ للبحار تليها موجة عملاقة، وبعد 365 ميلادي وهو التسونامي الذي دمر الإسكندرية.[12][13] واليكم اشهر موجات التسونامي ؤعبر التاريخ:​
في 1883 عرفت جزيرة كاركاتوا باليابان زلزالا عاتيا وأمواجا بحرية متلاطمة خلفت آلاف الضحايا. وقد امتدت أمواج تسونامي إلى أستراليا التي تبعد 4000 كلم عن جزيرة كاركاتوا. ​
وفي 1 أبريل/ نيسان 1946 ضرب زلزال عنيف هاواي وهونولولو مخلفا دمارا وضحايا عديدة، وبلغ الارتفاع الأقصى لموجاته 35م. ​
وفي سنة 1952 شهدت كامتشاكا في روسيا تسونامي خلف 5000 قتيل. ​
وفي 22 مايو/ أيار 1960 وقع زلزال بلغت درجته 8.3 بمقياس ريختر في شواطئ تشيلي محدثا خسائر شملت جميع المدن التشيلية الساحلية بحيث تجاوز عدد القتلى 2000 نسمة. وقد قطعت أمواج تسونامي آلاف الكيلومترات لتضرب سواحل هاواي وتصل آثاره إلى جزر الفلبين. ​
وفي 2 سبتمبر/ أيلول 1992 بنيكاراغوا كان الارتفاع الأقصى لأمواج تسونامي 10م وأسفر عن العديد من القتلى. ​
وفي عام 1998 شهدت غينيا الجديدة زلزالا ترك 2200 ضحية بارتفاع أقصى للموجة بلغ 15م. ​
وفي 26 ديسمبر /كانون الأول 2004, وقع زلزال تحت البحر كان مركزه على مسافة من الساحل الغربي لجزيرة "سومطرة" الإندونيسية وتسبب زلزال تسوناميالبوكسينج داي في حدوث موجات مد مدمرة على طول سواحل اليابسة المطلة على المحيط الهندي ، مما أسفر عن مقتل ما يقرب من 230.000 شخص في أحد عشر بلدا، وإغراق المناطق الساحلية بسبب ارتفاع الموجات لمدى كبير جدا وصل إلى 30 مترا. و تعتبر هذا الحادثة واحدة من أعنف الكوارث الطبيعية في التاريخ. ​
الفيديو أعلاه تسجيل للآثار التي خلفها تسونامي 2009 tsunami . و هذه بعض الصور النادرة لموجات تسونامي التي ضربت جزيرة ساموا samoa



مشهد يوضح مدى إرتفاع موجات تسونامي الأولى 



أين المفر ؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , أنظر إرتفاع الموج وقوته, البنايات العالية أصبحت كعلب كبريت أمامه.
وطبعا كان الدمار كارثياَ




http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki​


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2010)

*فظيع اوى ربنا يستر مايتكررش تانى*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2010)

*الموجة وارتفاعها رهيب فعلا
مدمرة
ربنا يحمينا 
ثانكس انى​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2010)

*الله يرحم كل اللي ماتوا يومها

مشكوورة يا اني على الموضوع الهائل

الرب يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *فظيع اوى ربنا يستر مايتكررش تانى*​


 
ربنا يحمينا ويحمي اولاده اينما كانوا ...مشكوووووووور لمرورك


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموجة وارتفاعها رهيب فعلا​*
> *مدمرة*
> *ربنا يحمينا *
> 
> *ثانكس انى*​


 

اااااااه مخيفة ...آمين ربنا يحمينا​


----------

